

The 'world's first unstealable bike' goes into production - ourmandave
http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/05/tech/yerka-unstealable-bike/

======
mirimir
It's a very cool idea!

But I wonder how secure the wireless lock is.

And how hard cutting the down tube would be.

